# My Most Recommended Recordings of Works from the TC Project - 6 - 10



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

.

*6. Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps*
*Conductor:* Boulez 
*Orchestra:* Cleveland Orchestra	
(1969)










*7. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-893*
*Piano:* Fischer	
(1936)










*8. Mahler: Symphony No. 2, "Resurrection"*
*Conductor:* Klemperer 
*Soloists:* Schwarzkopf, Rössl-Majdan, 
*Orchestra & Chorus:* Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus	
(1962)










*9. Schubert: Winterreise, D. 911*
*Voice:* Hotter
*Piano:* Moore	
(1954)










*10. Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World"*
*Conductor:* Kubelík 
*Orchestra:* Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	
(1972)


----------

